# thoughts on Merrick, Chicken Soup..., Taste of the Wild, ...



## loving_my_toys (Mar 26, 2010)

What are your thoughts on Merrick, Chicken Soup for dog lovers, Taste of the Wild, Natural Balance, Innova Evo, and Orijen dry dog food? Could I mix some/all of these?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I have not use any of the foods that you mentioned other than Chicken soup of the dog lovers soul simply b/c we live in a smaller town and I can not find any of the others. 

That being said I did feed Buffalo blue and did not once in 6 month get past soft server ice cream poop. My Spoos have now been eating CHicken soup for 4 month and are doing great for the money you can not beat it,the only draw back that I can say about it is that it gives my Luke some room clearing gas lol...but my other 4 Spoos do not have a the same problem so I guess it depends on the dog.

I don't know that I would mix them all together if one was giving him./her a problem it would be hard to figure out which one was causing the trouble,mixing two would be a better choice if you want that way it would be easier to narrow it down if you did have a problem JMHO


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I feed Merrick and Evo canned, mixed with kibble and Jasper does well on both. A friend of mine with 2 spoos feeds Taste of the Wild kibble and likes it. Have you considered Acana, which is made by Champion, the same company that makes Orijen? It's lower in protein, which can be a good thing. I fed Jasper Orijen for a bit but changed to Acana puppy and now Acana Pacifica.


----------



## loving_my_toys (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you both!

I have not heard of Acana. I am off now to check that out.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck! Acana is made by the same people who make Orijen, and is of the same stellar quality. Mine was on Acana as a pup, and Orijen now, and it's excellent.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I feed Gigi Taste of the Wild Salmon. I find it helps with her tearstains and she doesn't scratch anymore (I think she is allergic to chicken).


----------



## poodleschnoo (Sep 26, 2010)

We also feed Taste of the Wild ( don't remember the exact name but it is the one with fowl/poultry) and even give it as crunchy treats for training - Sophie likes it that much! Her BM's are of good firmness and "amount" for her size and her hair coat just shines!


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've tried everything for Sari and she is friggin driving me nuts.

My list:
Pro Pac (what the breeder have her)
Iams
Blue Buffalo
Innova
Innova Evo
Fromm (3 different flavors)
Taste of the Wild
Bil-Jac
Artemis
Royal Cainin

Wet
Wellness
Ceasar
Pedigree
Purina One

She liked the Bill-Jac and Royal Cainin the best but now she appears to be off both. We normally give it to her soaked in water, microwaved to warmness, and mixed with some roast chicken cut up.

Oh and I tried home cooking (rice beef chicken oats peanut butter) and she wouldn't touch that.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

We've fed both Merrick and TOTW. My dogs like them equally and, with my own pets, I haven't seen a difference in results between the two.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I feed Taste of the Wild. Mine do best on the Pacific Stream variety.


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

I rotate TOTW pacific stream with Chicken Soup. Bang for the buck it does a SOLID job for the price point.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> I feed Taste of the Wild. Mine do best on the Pacific Stream variety.


Ditto! For variety, I add a tiny bit of NB LID Bison, Venison or Fish canned. Lilah has no more tear stains and Jasper's ears are doing so much better :amen:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

sschoe2 said:


> I've tried everything for Sari and she is friggin driving me nuts.
> 
> My list:
> Pro Pac (what the breeder have her)
> ...


I had a boxer (RIP Duke!) that once played that game with me. I finally decided that he would eat what I fed him, or starve. A healthy dog won't starve to death, trust me. My boxer lasted 3 days without eating a bite, then decided the food (TOTW Pacific Stream) was actually pretty good stuff! I don't have time for picky eaters...


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I feed my Spoo TOW Salmon right now, (after trying Origen & Acana and having soft serve poo on both) and he's doing well. Having said that we are switching to Raw after this bag. Just makes sense to me


----------

